# Molson's Birthday Party Pictures



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't want to overload his birthday thread with a billion pictures so here are the pictures I took yesterday with some of his best friends at the Conservation Area. I know, I know..... we have ZERO snow here! 

Here is Melissa's Bailey (*mm03gn*) taken within FIVE minutes of arriving! The dogs were more than ecstatic to see that all of this *MUD* was not buried underneath several inches of snow  Too bad I didn't take pictures of the 4 dogs getting baths in the basement at my house afterwards!









The birthday boy:









Molson (left) with Layla (right) - a golden/lab/husky mix









My friend Cynthia with Layla:









Here's Callie, a Westie/Bichon mix and the token small dog of the pack:









Bailey (the tease) being checked out by Molson and Layla:









I know this one's blurry but check out all of the mud & water flying!









*RockNRoll Lucy* *squeak, squeak, squeak, squeak* "Calling all dogs!!" LOL!









Bailey and Lucy:









Lucy found a stick to carry around:









Molson hogged the Cuz the whole time (his favourite toy!):









Happy boy:









Bailey is not impressed that Molson is ignoring her....:









So she finally steals the Cuz and he chases her again!!:









Bailey's interested in someone's s'more!:









Molson & Lucy:









Here's Will again with Lucy and Molson:









Callie managed to keep up with the big kids the whole day!:









Lucy sitting so pretty:









"See guys, I can play too!"









Lucy's turn to carry the frisbee:









Time to go home, these dogs are tired!:









I wasn't even in the car yet after buckling him in and he was asleep like this, caught in his seatbelt! :doh: : 









Last night at 10:30 he did not want to be disturbed:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Molson....great pictures, looks like they all had a wonderful time. I love the token small dog Callie, so cute.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy was SO proud of that frisbee! I think we'll have to get her one 

Happy Birthday Molson!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Steph,

Those are really fun pictures! from the photos you would never know that dog is a mix. She was looking like a golden to me!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like happy times. What fun.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a ball.
Happy birthday to Molson!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

beccacc31 said:


> Steph,
> 
> Those are really fun pictures! from the photos you would never know that dog is a mix. She was looking like a golden to me!


Yeah the only way we can really tell is the different coloured eye, and her tail is a bit longer and curlier than a golden, but otherwise the rest of her is completely golden!  She is such a sweetheart. She is a little timid but her and Lucy seemed to get along really well, giving each other lots of kisses


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

They're all sooooo cute!!! looks like you guys had a blast  happy birthday Molson!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Molson!!! What a handsome boy you are!!! 
Way to get down and dirty 
Crazy how fast this last year has gone. 
They didn't stay puppies very long, did they 
Great pictures Steph!!! Nothing like a group of Goldens together!!!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

What great photos! Looks like everyone had a great time in the mud and playing with one another. What a fun day for Molson. I especially love the seatbelt photo...how cute!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a great time! I bet baths were needed all around!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Looks like a great time! I bet baths were needed all around!


Most Definitely!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Looks like a great time! I bet baths were needed all around!


LOL! I wish that I had the camera out for that... we had a lineup of 4 tired, muddy dogs infront of the bathtub in the basement... I'm surprised we didn't clog the drain with all of the dirt, fur and burrs coming off of them!


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

so fun! Happy BDay Molson!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

What a great party for the birthday boy!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures! They sure had fun!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Loved all of the pics--glad to see that Molson had such a good birthday.

And you had NO snow????????????????????

Sheeeeeeeeeeeesh; we got 30 inches (over about 1-2 weeks, but none of it left until this weekend when the temps FINALLY broke above the freezing mark).

Sure wish we had a 'dog park' like that in western PA.

Thanks for sharing!

Scott J.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Molson! What wonderful picture. It looks like everyone had fun. Callie really had me cracked up. So cute. I can't believe Molson is so old now. Wow!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great way to celebrate Molson's first year with all his buddies. I'm sure that was his favorite present. Great pictures.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I love your pictures, looks like a great day. Happy Birthday Molson!!


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Awww, Happy Birthday,Molson!! Woof! Love, Trapper 

I am getting a bang out of little Callie joining in with the big dogs. That's a riot! These pics are great!! Hilarious!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a wonderful b-day party Molson had. Friends, fun, mud... happiness itself as all those great pics show. 

Happy Birthday, Molson.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a fun filled birthday party!!!

Great photos!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pics Steph!! We had lots of fun yesterday - I'm sure Bailey will be limping tonight!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a happy boy!  I'm sure he had a blast with all those friends to play with!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone  He is enjoying a nice big marrow bone as his treat tonight and later his daddy is going to take him to PetSmart to get a new collar & toy


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Molson!! You are such a handsome boy!! Looks like they all had so much fun! Gotta love smiling goldens


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a wonderful day had by all


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed viewing these pics.

Happy Birthday Molson you handsome young man!


----------

